
America, Europe’s Greatest Invention - jamesbritt
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2013/07/america-with-love-aa-gill-excerpt
======
tmandarano
It really was. Unfortunately if it were to happen again in today's world,
there would be few to no places for oppressed people to flee to.

